
Twitter’s @Earlybird Account Will Send Out Deals From Brand Partners - timr
http://pulse2.com/2010/07/03/twitters-earlybird-account-will-send-out-deals-from-brand-partners/
======
AndrewWarner
Full story:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_to_publish_shop...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_to_publish_shopping_deals_through_earlybir.php)

